# Bella got first place.....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats! You worked hard for that recognition -and both of you look relieved<: 

And good luck with the CGC test!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to the both of you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Good Job Bella!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations - First Place!!!!!
You both deserve the rewards   
How to celebrate????


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> Congrats! You worked hard for that recognition -and both of you look relieved<:
> 
> And good luck with the CGC test!


Thanks. Yes, very relieved, because as I said the other day, I put far too much pressure on myself for stuff like this. Not only that, but Bella was extremely squirrely from the moment we walked in the door. I was really sweating the stays tonight. 

Her heeling is really going to need to improve if we decide to compete down the road. She does everything else fairly well at this point.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great Job!!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Cookies all around to celebrate!!! Good job to both of you.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I mentioned this in another thread, but a Mastiff actually got 2nd place. You normally wouldn't think of a Mastiff doing well in obedience, but this woman works hard! Her 150 lb lumbering dog beat out two Border Collies, a Lab, Vizsla, German Shorthair, etc. We were in puppy class together, and I can't help but be impressed. She plans on continuing on with classes and perhaps competition.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to Bella and you!
She is just BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a job well done! Sounds like you have a bright future.. I sure hope to see you at local shows sometime in the future!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job Bella! Congratulations to the both of you.  What a nice picture to put in a scrap book adding to it with each of your future achievements. Go Team Bella!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Bella's owner is a guy! LOL! It's always fun to discover who the owners are after reading posts for a really long time. I am such a visual person, that I make up images of people based on their posts. I don't know why, I thought you'd be a woman. I think that is always my default though when I don't know someone ~ I seem to automatically put them in the same gender category as myself. 
fftopic:
ANYWAY.......................

CONGRATS!! When do you think you'll start competing in the ring? With that score, I would think y'all are ready!! 

My Bella and I aren't quite there yet. Our healing still needs work ~ she's a lagger. lager? IDK....she lags! hahaha We did our first Fun Match last weekend, and that was a great experience. Have you done any Fun Matches yet?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bella's owner is a guy! LOL! It's always fun to discover who the owners are after reading posts for a really long time. I am such a visual person, that I make up images of people based on their posts. I don't know why, I thought you'd be a woman. I think that is always my default though when I don't know someone ~ I seem to automatically put them in the same gender category as myself.
> fftopic:
> ANYWAY.......................
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think the scoring was as stringent as it would be in a trial. Bella's heeling needs to get much better before we think about competition. Depending on the day, she might be able to get a qualifying score at this point, but I don't want that much uncertainty going in to a competition. We wouldn't even be close to being competitive right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Polish up the heeling (on and off leash) and you're ready for Novice.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Congratulations! Polish up the heeling (on and off leash) and you're ready for Novice.


Thanks. Oddly, she seemingly does better off leash than on when we practice around the house. Could be a different story in a ring. Getting her to pay attention is the issue. She's very easily distracted. Probably has something to do with her age. I plan to work on a lot of slow heeling, first getting her to watch 100% of the time. One step, release, reward. Two steps, release, reward, etc. No looking away period. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow thats awesome! Great job!! excited to see how far Bella goes.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! I hope you have started a scrapbook for Bella. I believe she will earn many titles in her career.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

2golddogs said:


> Congratulations!! I hope you have started a scrapbook for Bella. I believe she will earn many titles in her career.


Ha ha. Thanks. I hope so, but I'm a newbie at this. I'm just learning, and have no idea what to expect. In the meantime, Bella is getting good training and I'm having fun with it. I don't even know for sure if we'll compete. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great job, congrats to both of you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Bella, great job!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your 1st place! I do believe you have been bitten by the obedience show bug!!!


----------

